# Just popping in to say hi



## miriam (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been around lately, and I miss being here. I took a regular job, and it is time-consuming, so I have less time for theater. Especially since theater needs large blocks of time in a row, which I do not really have now.

But on the plus side, I am getting experience being the head of a team, and delegating. Which is something I really need to learn in order to go far in theater the way I want to. And, oh yeah, money.

I may not be so active here nowadays, but every so often...


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 5, 2008)

Every little bit counts, and if you are having fun doing what you are doing, that is also what counts!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 5, 2008)

Take care Miriam, you know where to find us. We all have gone through periods of time where we can't do theater for some reason. But once you have this disease you can't ever go away from it completely... you'll be back.


----------



## Van (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey!
Good to hear from you though. As Gaff said we've all spent time away, you wouldn't believe some of the jobs I've taken in the past, when I got fed up and decided to swear off theatre. The nice thing to remember is, there is always community theatre. You might not be able to devote as much time as you want, to get the really cool jobs, but you can at least keep your toes in the water.
Have fun be safe.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 6, 2008)

Van said:


> Hey!
> Good to hear from you though. As Gaff said we've all spent time away, you wouldn't believe some of the jobs I've taken in the past, when I got fed up and decided to swear off theatre. The nice thing to remember is, there is always community theatre. You might not be able to devote as much time as you want, to get the really cool jobs, but you can at least keep your toes in the water.
> Have fun be safe.



He brings up an important question. Do you have community theater in Israel? Community theaters are small independent groups run mostly by volunteers who put on shows because they love it. You don't get paid much... if any but it's a lot of fun. If you find the right theater it can be a great way to get some free education and develop some skills.


----------

